# What .45ACP ammo to buy for the range?



## shootingforfun (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a Para Ordnance P14-45, I will only be using it at the range for now until I become confident, safe, educated with it enough to consider calling it or any other gun a home defense piece.

In any case, what ammo should I buy? I know this is a highly opinionated question, I guess I would better phrase it as, is there any I should stay away from? I am heading to Cabela's in a bit to buy some.

I do not mind cleaning the gun from "dirty" rounds such as PMC, however I do not want to deal with misfires, jams etc. Also, what is the difference on the gr numbers? what is that? (230, 180 etc.) what does that number represent and what is the difference when firing?

Sorry to ask such a greenhorn question, but that is part of why I am here:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Brands I stay away from: 
Monarch and American (headstamp AMERC) both seem to be very inconsistently loaded (any where from the max powder charge to the minimum). 

Wolf steel case (at least for pistol ammo, I shoot it in my commie rifles all the time)

Brands I shoot all the time: Winchester White Box, Remington, Sellier & Bellot
There are other good brands, these are just the ones available in my area.

The grain reference on the box is the bullet weight. 7000 grains = 1 pound


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I use Winchester White Box or Remington.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I used Winchester White Box for many years without to many problems. I roll my own now, and I haven't used any in many years. :smt033


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

cougartex said:


> I use Winchester White Box or Remington.


Same here and I also roll some of my own


----------



## shootingforfun (Jul 4, 2010)

I may be taking a risk, but a friend said other than being dirty, it has worked well as range ammo for him....

I bought 200 rounds of PMC Bronze 230gr.....at $22.00/50rds, I was skeptical....we shall see. I was at Cabela's and should have just bought online, they were out of stock of most .45 AMMO so my only other choices were things like Federal for something like $35.00 for 20 rounds. If I were buying for defense, I would spend that much, but just to plink at the range....I want ammo that will just fire and be somewhat accurate. I do not mind the cleaning.


----------

